# ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe PCI Express slot problem



## zabiulla (Jan 23, 2008)

Can any one please help me I purchased the below system two months back system was working perfectly. Now there was no display and when i start the computer it give a strange beep sound i check every thing then i shifted the pci express card to another slot got the display back dont know what happened is this the problem of the slot or some thing else please help me out 

My System Spec:

ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe MB
AMD Athlon 64 X2 3200+ CPU
1GB DDR2 667 memory
XFX Nvidia 8500GT PCI Express video card
80GB SATA HDD
400W Power Supply


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi zabiulla and welcome to TSF,
If the PCI-E slot was previously working and now doesn't, but the video is working in another slot. It would not be the video card at fault, it would seem the slot is the problem. This motherboard is a real troublemaker, they either work great or they don't work very long. Do you still have a warranty with this computer? What I would do is put the video card back in the blue PCI-E slot, reseat it a couple of times and check to see if it still beeps. If you cannot get it to work in this slot, I would consider returning it for repair/replacement. Problems like this usually get worse with time, not better. Mike


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is your psu putting out 26amps on the 12v+ line required by pcie


----------



## zabiulla (Jan 23, 2008)

Iam sorry i dont know much about psu but psu came with the cabinet it is manufacture by Zerbronics.

Model: ZEB 400W BUDGET(20+4 PIN)


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Please check out this link and post the numbers printed on the side of the PS. If this is indeed the PS you have, it is not going to run that system with only 17a on the 12v rail. Mike

http://www.zebronics.net/400W_platinum_powersupply.asp

Here is one I use and would recommend.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103941


----------



## zabiulla (Jan 23, 2008)

I have the following DC Output

+5V = 40A
+12V = 17A
+3.3V = 28A
SB+5V = 2A
-5V = 0.3A
-12V = 0.8A

Is PCI-E slot problem is linked with power supply. By changing psu can the problem be solved or I have to take the MB for repair.Please help me out.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

You should not have to have the motherboard repaired unless the weak powersupply damaged it. You do definitely need a better and more powerful PS than the one you have. The one I linked you to is the minimum rated PS I would put in for your system. These new higher quality and more efficient units will pay for themselves in lower power usage over the life of the computer. Mike


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

pcie requires a min of 26amps on the 12v+ line
you only have 17a
just change the psu


----------



## zabiulla (Jan 23, 2008)

Mike you mean to say that my motherboard is alright no damage is done to it


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

zabiulla, I cannot swear to the fact that the motherboard is not defective, but until you get a powersupply that will properly run all your hardware. There just is no way to tell, like dai said, the PCI-E needs a minimum of 26amps on the 12v rail. Your PS only provides 17amps. Mike


----------



## zabiulla (Jan 23, 2008)

I still have a question how is my computer is working with the low power supply without any problem till know.

And please help me with power supply within the range of 100 USD i am a newbie please give me some good once name please


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

The fact that it starts and runs is not unusual, but the fact that you are already having a problem speaks for itself. Using more power than the powersupply provides, if it runs at all it will shorten the life of your parts, can cause BSOD problems, data corruption, and cause excess heat build up in the powersupply. If it goes out, there is the risk of damaging some if not all of your other expensive parts. You are risking your entire system with this cheap powersupply. Mike

I have this unit in all my newly built computers
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817103941


----------



## zabiulla (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi

My Motherboard has slot problem and it got repaired but i need your help regarding power supply i got one please help me out whether it is good for motherboard or not.

Power Supply

Name: CoolMaster extreme power plus 500w
Model : RS-500-PCAR-A3

OUTPUT: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

That power supply is an upgrade from what you had, but is not one I would have picked. Here is one I use in some systems. Active PFC, up to 85% efficient, 3x 17amp 12v rails. Antec


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

underpowered power supplies work but detiorate under the load where they can just die under the load or they can go with a bang and take most of the other components along with it


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Those boards are also known for their high failure rate. I went through 2 in less than a week.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I didn't want to mention my experience with this board, but mine went out in less than 3 days. Mike


----------

